# Escaped Convict !



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

A man escapes from a prison where he's been locked up for 15 years. He breaks into a house to look for money and guns. Inside, he finds a
young couple in bed. He orders the guy out of bed and ties him to a chair. While tying the home owner's wife to the bed, the convict kisses her neck, then gets up and goes into the bathroom.
While he's in there, the husband whispers to his wife: "Listen, this guy is an escaped convict. Look at his clothes! He's probably spent a lot
of time in jail and hasn't seen a woman in years. I saw how he kissed your neck. If he wants sex, don't resist, don't complain...do whatever he tells you. Satisfy him no matter how much he nauseates you. This guy is obviously very
dangerous. If he gets angry, he'll kill us both. Be strong, honey. I love you!"

His wife responds: "He wasn't kissing my neck. He was whispering in my ear. He told me that he's gay, thinks you're cute, and asked if we had any
Vaseline.

I told him it was in the bathroom. Be strong honey. I love you, too.


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

:lol: these jokes are getting to be a pain in the arse :wink:


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

:lol:


----------



## ValTT (Jun 18, 2006)

:roll: :roll:


----------



## Skilaree (Oct 20, 2005)

[smiley=dizzy2.gif]  [smiley=help.gif]


----------

